# Old fashioned diapering prefolds, pins and plastic pants?



## mykdsmomy (Oct 10, 2004)

I love all the choices out there for cd'ing. I am easily enticed by cute diapers...BUT....I am such a disorganized person that I need simplicity. I've been using prefolds trifolded in covers and pockets but i'm ready to take it down another notch. I want an all white diapering system. I want to pin my prefolds and put on either a bummis or rubber pants. Anyone else a super simple frugal diaperin mama? If you are, do you have a pic of your set up?


----------



## SarahLi (Jan 11, 2007)

You don't have to use rubber pants anymore!!! Try the dappi nylon ones, they are at least as cheap, perfect for pinning, are more durable and more breathable, but still have that "old-fashioned feel".

I hear you on the nostalgic thing. I'm using all GMD cloth-eez prefolds www.greenmountaindiapers.com (LOVE THESE), although I'm still vacillating on which cover to use. If you want to trifold, I'd say go with bummis white super whisper wrap, bummis original or imse vimse cover (all available at the above site and many others). If you want to pin or snappi, you can still use those or the dappi cover (available at www.little-lions.com) . I prefer a combination of trifolding and snappi, whichever suits my mood, I like trifolding when we are out of the house because it makes for fast changes.

Wool is nostalgic too, even more so than plastic pants. Try a lana soaker or aristocrats







.


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

I'm all about pins and GMD prefolds, but I don't like plastic pants so I use Mother-ease Air Flows or Bummis Super Whisper Wraps. The MEAFs are great because they can be used on a kid who is either lying down or standing up. The BSWW are great because they work over pinned or Snappied prefolds, but if someone else is changing the diaper they also work over trifolded prefolds. Both kinds are adorable and come in cute prints. I really love both covers.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...r/DCP_1824.jpg


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

You ld go really old school and use flats and wool....


----------



## AllieFaye (Mar 7, 2007)

When I had a 3-5 month old baby, I was all about the Dappi covers for my prefolds. Loved 'em. I even pinned on occasion. I have been at that simple, old-school point, and it was good.


----------



## mykdsmomy (Oct 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Juliacat* 
I'm all about pins and GMD prefolds, but I don't like plastic pants so I use Mother-ease Air Flows or Bummis Super Whisper Wraps. The MEAFs are great because they can be used on a kid who is either lying down or standing up. The BSWW are great because they work over pinned or Snappied prefolds, but if someone else is changing the diaper they also work over trifolded prefolds. Both kinds are adorable and come in cute prints. I really love both covers.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...r/DCP_1824.jpg

Ohhhhh I love that setup!!!!


----------



## mykdsmomy (Oct 10, 2004)

I really like the wool too







I went through a "flats phase" a couple years ago with ds but prefolds are thicker and tend to be my "thing" right now. I think we all go through phases with cd'ing maybe?

I want to get some of the brown edged gmd's. Can you use just one pinned or do you double up on them? tia


----------



## SageR (Jun 12, 2005)

We are pretty simple here. I use plain old unbleached Indian pefold diapers and pins I will second the Dappi Nylon pants. They are inexpensive, soft, and squish right down to fit under clothes.

We do use wool longies in cold weather.

This is our diaper station -

http://i89.photobucket.com/albums/k2...e/IMG_1800.jpg

Big basket for diapers, little basket for pins, wipes, covers. Little rack for hanging covers and longies, diaper pail. When the baby is very small and we change often I keep a peri bottle with distilled water at the table. With my toddler I keep some wipes in th bathroom and wet for each change, otherwise the water in the bottle sits too long and gets funky.


----------



## lyttlewon (Mar 7, 2006)

Well Wool is about as old school as you can get. I wouldn't do plastic or rubber just because it doesn't breathe. DS rashes super fast in something like that. You can use one brown edge pinned.


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mykdsmomy* 
Ohhhhh I love that setup!!!!

Thanks







You only need one GMD pinned--they're quite hefty.


----------



## staceyshoe (Feb 5, 2005)

I totally agree with the Dappi nylon pull on covers. They look like the old plastic pants but cause less rashes, are extremely durable, and you can get them new for less than $3/each including shipping. I've had plastic covers tear within 2-3 washes, but our nylon covers have been going strong for more than a year now.


----------



## Khourtniey (May 3, 2007)

My nurses do pins, pfs and plastic pants... They prefer those to the other fancier more modern CDs.

This is where I store everything

http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g3...ipestorage.jpg

Pockets in the basket on top

Then fitteds and gdiapers in the first drawer But the pic shows prefolds which are now stuffed in the pockets in the basket on top.
http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g3...=topdrawer.jpg

Flats and prefolds in the middle drawer
http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g3...ddledrawer.jpg

and a whole mix of stuff in the bottom because the LO plays in it.. But mostly plastic pants and covers.. and my older sons big boy undies.
BTW It never looks this good
http://s59.photobucket.com/albums/g3...ttomdrawer.jpg


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

I love prefolds and pins, too, but I use wool covers. I do have a few "fancy" dipes that are fleece lined pocket fitteds for nighttime, but during the day it's all prefolds.

And flats are awesome as well. In fact...reading this thread makes me want to put mine in the top drawer for easy access and to relearn some folds. I haven't used them much w/ this babe!


----------



## BeanyMama (Jul 25, 2006)

I have to say, I just bought a huge lot of Diaperaps and Featherlite nylon covers used for supersuper cheap; they are the best diaper covers. They hold everything for a looong time! I can't believe how much $ I spent looking for the perfect cover and snubbing the cheapos.
My plan for the next baby is homemade soakers, those nylon covers and prefolds with snappis. I'm trying to keep it simple this go round.


----------



## Juliacat (May 8, 2002)

My deal is that while _I_ am happy using nothing but prefolds, pins and MEAF's, I'm not the only diaper changer, and each of the other diaper changers has his or her own preference. So I end up with a huge pile of "other" diapers just for that reason.


----------



## gardenmommy (Nov 23, 2001)

I have been using cloth diapers for, oh, 9 1/2 years. CPF, SBWW, and bumkins covers have been my stash. Aristocrats for overnight, dealing with a rash, hot weather, or whatever.

I am experimenting with some fitteds for overnight trimness, but otherwise, my CPFs are what I reach for first. I really like that they are simple, easy to wash, very durable, no elastic to ruin, soak up everything, etc. Did I mention that they are just a workhorse of a diaper?

I like the prints on the diaper covers, but really, I am just covering a bottom. The cover is going to be under clothing, so no one will see it. To me, it seems like a waste to spend extra money on a cute cover. I like it simple and sweet. My goals in using cloth are 1) reduce my diapering expenses; 2) reduce my impact on the environment. CPFs allow me to meet all my goals with very little effort. I like that! DH has even become a cloth advocate to new parents!

I've had a couple of pull-on nylon covers, and liked them a lot. They held up very well, through multiple babies even. I didn't like the Dappi brand (someone gave a couple to me), and got rid of them.


----------

